# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Du lịch mỹ kết hợp xem hoa hậu phu nhân 2012

## letrongquynhuyen

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH THAM QUAN – XEM HOA HẬU QUÝ BÀ:   * 
* NEW YORK – PHILADELPHIA*
* – WASHINGTON DC – LAS VEGAS – HOOVER DAM* 
*– LOS ANGELES – SAN DIEGO  (11N10Đ)* 
    Khởi hành: 19/11/2012
[IMG]file:///C:\DOCUME~1\uyen.le\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\  clip_image003.jpg[/IMG]    Phương tiện: máy bay

*NGÀY 1 (19/11): TP.HCM* *Q* *TAIPEI* *Q** NEW YORK                                            * * (Ăn tối)*
HDV đón quý khách tại ga đi quốc tế - sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất làm thủ tục đáp máy bay khởi hành *đi Taipei – Đài Loan*. Đến Taipei, đoàn tiếp *nối chuyến bay* *đi New York*. Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên máy bay. 
*NGÀY 2 (19/11):* *NEW YORK                              * *                                         (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Đoàn *đến sân bay quốc tế Kennedy*. Quý khách làm thủ tục nhập cảnh và lấy hành lý. Xe và HDV tại Mỹ đón đoàn tại cổng sân bay, đưa đoàn đi ăn tối và về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. 
_Ghi chú: do múi giờ tại Mỹ và Việt Nam lệch nhau nên ngày đi tại Việt Nam là ngày đến tại Mỹ._
*NGÀY 3 (20/11): NEW YORK                                                                                     (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
[IMG]file:///C:\DOCUME~1\uyen.le\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\  clip_image005.jpg[/IMG]*Buổi sáng:* xe đưa đoàn đi *tham quan thành phố New York*. Quý khách *dạo quanh phố Wall* – trung tâm thị trường chứng khoán lớn nhất thế giới và *đại lộ số 5 “Fifth Avanue”* – nơi tập trung các cửa hàng của các thương hiệu mới nhất và đắt nhất giành cho giới thượng lưu. Sau đó, đoàn *lên phà tham quan đảo Liberty*, *chụp ảnh lưu niệm với tượng Nữ Thần Tự Do* – biểu tượng nổi tiếng của nước Mỹ.
*Buổi trưa:* đoàn tiếp tục *tham quan khu phố Tàu* (China Town), *Quảng Trường Thời Đại* (Times Square), *khu Broadway* – nơi tập trung 40 nhà hát lớn của Mỹ, *chụp ảnh tại tọa độ số 0* (Ground Zero) – nơi lưu lại dấu tích của tòa tháp đôi sau sự kiện 11/9.
*Buổi tối:* quý khách tự do dạo phố đêm New York.
*NGÀY 4 (21/11): NEW YORK – PHILADELPHIA – WASHINGTON DC           (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
[IMG]file:///C:\DOCUME~1\uyen.le\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\  clip_image007.jpg[/IMG]*Buổi sáng:* xe đưa đoàn *đi Washington DC bằng đường bộ, xuyên qua Philadelphia*.
*Buổi trưa:* đến Philadelphia, đoàn dùng cơm trưa. Sau đó, quý khách *tham quan và chụp ảnh tại Chuông Tự Do* (Liberty Bell), *thăm Dinh Độc Lập* (Independence Hall). Đoàn tiếp tục hành trình đến Washington DC.
*Buổi tối:* đến Washington DC, quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
*NGÀY 5 (22/11): WASHINGTON DC* *Q** LAS VEGAS                                           (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
[IMG]file:///C:\DOCUME~1\uyen.le\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\  clip_image009.jpg[/IMG]*Buổi sáng:* xe đưa đoàn *đi tham quan Nhà Trắng* (White House) – nơi ở và làm việc của đương kiêm tổng thống Mỹ. Rời Nhà Trắng, quý khách tiếp tục *tham quan điện Capitol, đài tưởng niệm chiến tranh Việt Nam.*
*Buổi trưa:* đ oàn *tham quan viện bảo tàng quốc gia, viện bảo tàng tiền tệ*. Sau đó, quý khách *đáp chuyến bay đi Las Vegas.*
*Buổi tối:* đến Las Vegas, quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
*NGÀY 6 (23/11): LAS VEGAS – HOOVER DAM – LAS VEGAS                          (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
[IMG]file:///C:\DOCUME~1\uyen.le\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\  clip_image011.jpg[/IMG]*Buổi sáng:* xe đưa đoàn đi *tham quan đập thủy điện Hoover Dam*. Từ trên đập, quý khách có thể *chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của dòng sông Colorado và Vực Đen* (Black Canyon).
*Buổi trưa:* đoàn *tham quan nhà máy E’Thel M Chocolate, vườn Cactus* và* các Casino* nổi tiếng.
*Buổi tối:* quý khách tự do dạo chơi trên đại lộ Las Vegas.
*NGÀY 7 (24/11): LAS VEGAS – LOS ANGELES                                                     (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
*Buổi sáng:* xe đưa đoàn *đi Los Angeles bằng đường bộ*.
*Buổi trưa:* đến Los Angeles, đoàn *tham quan khu Downtown Disneyland* và *Little Saigon* – nơi sinh sống của cộng đồng người Việt tại Los Angeles.
*Buổi tối:* quý khách dùng cơm tối và nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
*NGÀY 8 (25/11): LOS ANGELES – SAN DIEGO – LOS ANGELES                     (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
[IMG]file:///C:\DOCUME~1\uyen.le\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\  clip_image013.jpg[/IMG]*Buổi sáng:* xe đưa đoàn *đi San Diego*. Quý khách *tham quan thành phố cổ* (Old Town) – có niên đại trên 120  năm với kiến trúc Tây Ban Nha độc đáo.
*Buổi trưa:* đoàn *tham quan khu Seaport Village* bên cạnh cảng. Tại đây, quý khách có thể tự do *xem chương trình thế giới đại dương* (Seaworld) với những màn biểu diễn vô cùng dễ thương của các loài sinh vật biển. Đoàn tiếp tục *thăm công viên Balboa* với nhiều loài hoa lạ và đặc sắc, *tham quan Gaslamp Quarter* và *khu Downtown*.
*Buổi tối:* quý khách *đến Pala Casino, xem chương trình Hoa Hậu Quý Bà Toàn Cầu 2012*.
*NGÀY 9 (26/11): LOS ANGELES                                                                               (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
[IMG]file:///C:\DOCUME~1\uyen.le\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\  clip_image015.jpg[/IMG]*Buổi sáng:* xe đưa đoàn *tham quan thành phố Hollywood* với *đại lộ Hollywood* – con đường danh vọng, *nhà hát Trung Hoa Mann’s* – nơi in lại dấu tay của các diễn viên điện ảnh nổi tiếng, *đại lộ Hoàng Hôn* (Sunset Boulevard), *Beverly Hill* – nơi có các dinh thự nổi tiếng của các ngôi sao Hollywood,…
*Buổi trưa:* đoàn *tham quan Universal Studio* – phim trường của các bộ phim Hollywood nổi tiếng. Tại đây, quý khách có thể tự do *tham gia các màn kỷ xảo điện ảnh hiện đại nhất* của các bộ phim đặc sác như Công Viên Kỷ Jura, Ngày Tận Thế, Xác Ướp Ai Cập,… 
*Buổi tối:* quý khách tự do dạo phố đêm Los Angeles.
*NGÀY 10 (27/11): LOS ANGELES* *Q* *TAIPEI                                                         (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
[IMG]file:///C:\DOCUME~1\uyen.le\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\  clip_image017.jpg[/IMG]*Buổi sáng:* đoàn *tham quan khu vực Santa Monica Beach*, thành phố bên biển. 
*Buổi trưa:* quý khách tự do *mua sắm tại đại siêu thị Walmart, hệ thống cửa hàng Best Buy, Apple*,… 
*Buổi tối:* sau khi dùng cơm tối, xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay, làm thủ tục *đáp máy bay trở về Taipei*. 
*NGÀY 11 (28/11): TAIPEI* *Q* *TPHCM**                                                                                      (Ăn sáng)*
Đến Taipei, đoàn tiếp tục làm thủ tục *đáp máy bay trở về TPHCM*.
Về đến TPHCM, HDV chia tay đoàn, kết thúc chương trình tham quan.
_Ghi chú: do múi giờ tại Mỹ và Việt Nam lệch nhau nên ngày về đến VN, tính theo múi giờ VN là ngày 29/11/2012._ 
_ (Chương trình có thể thay đổi theo thời thiết__, chuyến bay__ và tình hình thực tế tại các điểm tham quan)_
*GIÁ TOUR: 78.771.000 VND/ khách* 
*GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM:*
+    Vé máy bay HCMC – NEW YORK, LOS ANGELES - HCMC, hạng phổ thông (hãng EVA Air hoặc China Air).  
+    Vé máy bay nội địa Mỹ, hạng phổ thông: WASHINGTON DC – LAS VEGAS
+    Vận chuyển bằng xe đời mới, máy lạnh tại Mỹ.
+    Ăn uống theo chương trình.
+    Khách sạn 3 sao (2 khách/ phòng): 
            Tại New York: Springhill Suites Newark, Hampton Inn Newark, Ramada Newark,…
            Tại Washington DC: Doubletree Dulles, Hotel Sierra, Hampton Inn Dulles,…
            Tại Las Vegas: Holiday Inn Buena, Park Hotel, Fairfield Inn Buena Park,…
            Tại Los Angeles: Imperial Palace, Circus Circus Hotel, Riviera Hotel,…
      hoặc các khách sạn tưởng đương.
+    HDV Việt đi theo cùng HDV địa phương thuyết minh và phục vụ đoàn suốt tuyến.
+    Vé tham quan theo chương trình (1 lượt/ 1 điểm/ 1 khách).
+    Nước uống trên đường (2 chai/ ngày/ khách).
+    Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour với mức bồi thường tối đa 60.000 USD/ khách.
+    Quà tặng: nón, túi du lịch Oceanlink.
*GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
+    Ăn uống, tham quan và xem các show tự túc ngoài chương trình.
+    Hành lý quá cước do hãng hàng không quy định.
+    Vé xem chương trình Hoa Hậu Quý Bà Toàn Cầu 2012 (giá vé 500 USD, 300 USD, 150 USD, 100 USD, 70 USD, 40 USD).
+    Các chi phí cá nhân khác: điện thoại, giặt ủi...
+    Visa Mỹ: 160 USD/ khách (phí không hoàn trả nếu quý khách không được lãnh sự Hoa Kỳ cấp visa).
+    Chi phí yêu cầu xe và dịch vụ HDV ngoài giờ.
+    Tiền TIP cho HDV và tài xế địa phương: 6 USD/ ngày/ khách.
+    Phụ thu phòng đơn: 450 USD/ khách (nếu khách có yêu cầu ở phòng đơn)
*GIÁ TOUR TRẺ EM:*
+    Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: tính giá như người lớn.
+    Trẻ em từ 02 - dưới 10 tuổi: tính 75% giá tour người lớn, ngủ chung với ba mẹ.
+    Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi: 10 % giá tour người lớn, ba mẹ tự lo cho bé.
*THỜI GIAN HỦY TOUR:*
+    Từ khi mua chương trình đến trước ngày khởi hành 30 ngày, phí hủy tour là 75% giá tour trọn gói.
+    Sau thời gian quy định trên, phí hủy tour là 100% giá tour trọn gói.
+    Các ngày trên chỉ tính theo ngày làm việc.
*LƯU Ý:*
+     Hộ chiếu còn thời hạn sử dụng trên 6 tháng tính từ ngày khởi hành.
+    Trẻ em tính theo ngày sinh trong giấy khai sinh. Trẻ em phải đi cùng với cha mẹ. Nếu trẻ em đi cùng với người thân trong gia đình, thì phải có giấy ủy nhiệm của cha mẹ cho người đi cùng với bé (có chứng nhận của chính quyền địa phương).
+   Chương trình tham quan sẽ được sắp xếp cho phù hợp với thời gian và thời tiết thực tế, nhưng vẫn đầy đủ chương trình tham quan. 
+   Khách mang theo hộ chiếu (bảng chính) để làm thủ tục máy bay. Đối với trẻ em đi cùng, quý khách mang thêm giấy khai sinh. 
+   Trường hợp khách quan như thiên tai, khủng bố… hay do sự cố, có thay đổi lịch trình của các phương tiện vận chuyển công cộng như máy bay, tàu hỏa,… thì công ty sẽ giữ quyền thay đổi lộ trình bất cứ lúc nào vì sự an toàn, thuận tiện cho quý khách và sẽ không chịu trách nhiệm bồi thường những thiệt hại phát sinh.
+    Oceanlink hỗ trợ quý khách các thủ tục xin visa đi Mỹ. 
*THÔNG TIN CẦN THIẾT XIN VISA MỸ:*
Quý khách nên chuẩn bị 2 hồ sơ riêng:

*Hồ sơ nộp lãnh sự khi vào phỏng vấn gồm:*
+    01 bản khai mẫu đơn DS160 với đầy đủ chi tiết về người xin cấp visa.  
+    Passport gốc của đương đơn (còn hiệu lực trên 6 tháng, tính từ ngày đương đơn xin lưu trú ở Hoa Kỳ).
+    Các hộ chiếu cũ đã từng đi du lịch các nước (đặc biệt các nước: Châu Âu, Nhật Bản, Úc, Hàn Quốc…..)
+    Phiếu hẹn ngày phỏng vấn của Lãnh Sự Quán Hoa Kỳ (sẽ có sau khi đóng tiền phỏng vấn).
+    Thư mời (Oceanlink hỗ trợ xin thư mời cho quý khách).

*Hồ sơ mang theo khi vào phỏng vấn gồm:*
+    Hai tấm hình chụp thẳng theo khổ 5 x 5 cm, chụp trên nền trắng, không đeo kính.
*+   * Các giấy tờ có khả năng giúp đương đơn chứng minh với các viên chức phỏng vấn rằng đương đơn sẽ quay về Việt Nam bởi các mối quan hệ ràng buộc sau:

Thông tin cá nhân:
+    Hôn thú và khai sinh của con cái.
+    Nếu Quý khách có con Du học tại Mỹ cần chuẩn bị thêm: I20, bảng điểm hoặc kết quả học tập gần nhất, các biên lại đóng tiền hoặc biên nhận chuyển tiền học phí.
+    Hộ khẩu, CMND.
+    Chứng minh tài sản: Quý khách đứng tên bất kỳ tài sản nào: nhà cửa, xe hơi,sổ tiết kiệm, visacard (xác nhận số dư), Giấy xác nhận cổ phần, cổ phiếu……(nếu có)

Thông tin về công việc:
+    Giấy phép kinh doanh (nếu có - nếu Quý khách có kinh doanh thêm những ngành hàng khác, vui lòng nộp thêm tất cả các giấy phép kinh doanh khác nếu có).
+    Nếu không đứng tên trong giấy phép kinh doanh thì phải có hợp đồng lao động.
+    Hình ảnh giới thiệu về công ty và sản phẩm của Công ty (nếu có)
+    Namecard (danh thiếp): có ghi rõ chức danh cho đúng với Công Văn và Quyết Định.

Đi du lịch:Quyết định cho nghỉ phép để đi du lịch.
Đi công tác.Quyết định cử đi công tác.Biên bản chia lợi nhuận các năm (nếu quý khách đứng tên trong GPKD cùng với các thành viên khác).Giấy bổ nhiệm chức vụ ( đối với khách hàng không có tên trong GPKD).Các brochures, hình ảnh về công ty và sản phẩm công ty (nên có)Quý khách nên chuẩn bị bảng  báo cáo kết quả doanh thu công ty từng năm, chứng từ thuế gần nhất (nếu là chủ doanh nghiệp)

*Khi đi phỏng vấn:*
+    Trả lời rõ, dứt khoát và trung thực về mục đích chuyến đi Hoa Kỳ.
+    Các câu hỏi khác cũng phải trả lời rõ, dứt khoát và trung thực.
*4.Chú ý về hồ sơ:* *+   * Yêu cầu về hồ sơ: Tất cả giấy tờ phải là bản chính.
*+    Yêu cầu về ảnh dùng cho mẫu đơn DS160*+    Ảnh mới chụp trong vòng 6 tháng.
+    Kích thước của ảnh là 50mm x 50mm.
+    Ảnh phải có nền trắng và trơn, ảnh phải thể hiện toàn bộ đầu của đương đơn, toàn bộ đầu phải nằm chính giữa ảnh, mắt nhìn thẳng, không nhìn xuống hoặc nghiêng, không đeo kính râm, không đội mũ.

*Thời gian đi phỏng vấn:*
+    Nên đi sớm hơn giờ hẹn trong phiếu hẹn khoảng 15 - 20 phút
+    Đương đơn sẽ không được phép vào Tổng Lãnh Sự Quán trước hoặc sau một tiếng so với giờ hẹn đã được in trên phiếu hẹn.

*Trang phục khi đi phỏng vấn:* lịch sự, gọn gàng.

----------

